# 451 qq temporary problem



## hlautert (Oct 3, 2012)

```
telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 ll.com ESMTP
helo localhost
250 ll.com
MAIL FROM:<teste@ll.com>
250 ok
RCPT TO:<teste@ll.com>
250 ok
DATA
354 go ahead
Teste de envio smtp
.
451 qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)
```

maillog:

```
/var/log/maillog
Oct  2 18:00:09 webmailn sendmail[3004]: q92L09GS003004: to=lhmaster@ecentry.com, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30192, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: 451 qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)
```

smtp:

```
/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current
[B]@40000000506b55e337b8ee44 Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so' for module Time::HiRes: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach/DynaLoader.pm line 200.
@40000000506b55e337b91d24  at /usr/local/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 281[/B]
@40000000506b55e337b9404c Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 281.
@40000000506b55e337b95f8c BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 281.
@40000000506b55e339ec58a4 tcpserver: end 3005 status 0
```

Somebody know how to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like you ran out of memory.


----------



## hlautert (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks,

```
Mem: 221M Active, 376M Inact, 309M Wired, 380K Cache, 212M Buf, [B]1059M Free[/B]
Swap: 409M Total, 409M Free
```
Server memory looks OK.

I've moved this file /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so, and I tried again, the error still the same. The system is not opening this file, I've changed the permissions, owner, no success. 

Maybe is some sendmail, or system memory setting...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure but isn't mail/qmail-scanner supposed to be used with mail/qmail, not sendmail(8)?


----------



## hlautert (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, how can I change it?


----------



## hlautert (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mail-changingmta.html

IÂ´m changing here.. will post the results soon.


----------



## hlautert (Oct 4, 2012)

IÂ´v changed here, and restart the server:

```
[B]less /etc/rc.conf[/B]
hostname="webmailn.ll.com"
ifconfig_re0=" inet 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.2"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

nfs_client_enable="YES" # This host is an NFS client (or NO).
nfs_client_flags="-n 4" # Flags to nfsiod (if enabled).

apache22_enable="YES"

[B]sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"[/B]

spamd_enable="YES"
spamd_flags="-u spamd -H /var/spool/spamd"

svscan_enable="YES"

clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"

courier_imap_imapd_enable="YES"
courier_imap_imapd_ssl_enable="YES"
courier_authdaemond_enable="YES"

snmpd_enable="YES"
        snmpd_flags="-a"
        snmpd_conffile="/usr/local/etc/snmpd.conf"
        snmptrapd_enable="NO"
        snmptrapd_flags="-a -p /var/run/snmptrapd.pid"
```

But still receiving sendmail replies:

```
Oct  4 15:48:56 webmailn [B]sendmail[/B][2023]: q94ImsFA002023: to=master@e.com, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:02, xdelay=00:00:02, mailer=relay, pri=30192, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: [B]451 qq temporary problem [/B](#4.3.0)
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```

Will turn off sendmail(8) completely.


----------



## kpa (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't see anything in your rc.conf(5) that enables mail/qmail. There should be something like:

```
qmail_enable="YES"
```

Also the mailer.conf(5) file in /etc/mail should be edited to make mailwrapper(8) to use mail/qmail as the default MTA.


----------

